# 2014-15 cruze diesel timing belt complete kit



## HRSH (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm selling a Hepu/Conti complete timing belt kit (german ) including serpentine belt and all of the bolts
And a cabin filrer, all new never opened 
Didn't need to use, dealer fix it under warranty 
Paid $315 for it from ID parts 
Will sell for $275 
[email protected]


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I’m curious what they fixed under warranty that involves timing kit.


----------



## HRSH (Mar 23, 2020)

Long story, it over heated do to failure of oil cooler coolant lines and trigger a cylinder head replacement 
And the water pump and timing belt components at first the lacy technician only took the two upper bolts of the timing belt cover an notice the belt broken and they charge me $ 310 and toll me they don't cover timing belt so I bought the kit to do it my self, towed the car home and notice that the damage was a lot deeper so I send them pictures
And they told me to bring the car back 
Then they notice the origin of the problem and then they said is cover under warranty.


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

I might be interested. Do you have a link for the kit?


----------



## HRSH (Mar 23, 2020)

2014-15 Cruze diesel timing belt kit


5 new items · Album by Hugo Solis




photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

HRSH said:


> I'm selling a Hepu/Conti complete timing belt kit (german ) including serpentine belt and all of the bolts
> And a cabin filrer, all new never opened
> Didn't need to use, dealer fix it under warranty
> Paid $315 for it from ID parts
> ...


Do you still have this? I would give $230


----------



## HRSH (Mar 23, 2020)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> Do you still have this? I would give $230


Yes


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

HRSH said:


> Yes


What do you think of my offer of $230 plus shipping to 16428? I don't need it right away but I probably will sometime. Let me know


----------



## HRSH (Mar 23, 2020)

I'll sell it for the $230 + shipping. Let me find out the shiping or can you send me a shiping label?
And how whould you pay me ? Venmo or Zelle? Email me. [email protected]


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

HRSH said:


> I'll sell it for the $230 + shipping. Let me find out the shiping or can you send me a shiping label?
> And how whould you pay me ? Venmo or Zelle? Email me. [email protected]


I tried to send you an email a number of days ago but I don't know if you got. My email is [email protected]


----------

